# Samuel Gawith - Perfection



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This is a light english with a vanilla twist. Personally I'm not a big latakia-type-of-guy and generally stay away from blends which include latakia. Since I'm a big fan of SG, I decided to give this one a shot and I'm glad that I did. In one word perfection is delicious. Is it perfect? Not quite for me, but very good anyway. 

I opened the tin and I was greeted with the familiar smoky smell of latakia plus something sweeter that I could only, at this point, assume was vanilla. It looks mostly black with some dark brown ribbons. This thing is wicked smooth. I could taste the turkish spice, but I couldn't find the virginias under the latakia I'm sure I would have missed them if they weren't there though. I could also taste the vanilla flavouring at the tip of my tongue almost like a name you can't quite remember. I'll buy more of this, and recommend it without hesitation specially to an english smoker looking for something slightly different or for an aromatic/virginia smoker who wants to get into english blends. If you like the whole rating thing I'll give this one an 8/10


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmmm, maybe this is the blend to ease me into English tobacco :BS

Then again, I did enjoy my Middleton Walnut. Great review, I might give it a try when i grab some FVF.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice review Alex. I personally don't rate Perfection as high as you do, but the occasional bowl really does hit the spot. Vrbas, this certainly could be a good intro into English blends.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i really enjoy this and find it to be a great smoke. i was expecting the vanilla to be subtle because i tried their chocolate flake in the past and knew that the chocolate was almost hidden. but this tin of perfection that i got, i swear i cant find a hint if vanilla anywhere. even though it is still a great relaxing smoke.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree cp478 - I also do NOT taste any vanilla. But I get a full whiff of some essence, I just can't single out a specific flavor to attribute.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah i dont get the vanilla either


----------

